# Michelangelo reincarnated Downunder



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Jason (Downunder LLG) told me to expect something in the mail. Was pretty excited as in seeing his work for others they are pretty cool.

Had no idea that a classic work of art was in the offing&#8230;.

Here is the total package, goodies (thank you) and the fourth most beautiful thing I have in my life (Jane, Kait and Hallie always have the top 3).

The pictures do not do justice to this work of art. Adorned with the appropriate cigars.










The wood inlays are astonishing beautiful.

Adorned with all of the namesake vitolas in my humi. This thing rocks, rocks ROCKS!!!

Not pictured is a wonderful picture book with comments and notes from his production process.

Jason, I will never be able to thank you enough. But I'm gonna try.

*THANK YOU*


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Michaelagelo reincarnated Downunder*

WOW, Dave you are very lucky. That is the most awesome ashtray i've ever seen! Jason man, you are an amazing artist!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Michaelagelo reincarnated Downunder*

Great work Jason, WOW! 

Enjoy Dave. Amazing.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Michaelagelo reincarnated Downunder*



carbonbased_al said:


> WOW, Dave you are very lucky. That is the most awesome ashtray i've ever seen! Jason man, you are an amazing artist!


:tpd:

gorgeous!!!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

That is just to dang pretty to use. Outstanding work and very classy.



Stacey


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

That HAS to be one of the coolest things I have ever seen!!! awesome!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

That is absolutely beautiful!! Very nice work Jason!!!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice ashtray, beautiful cratmanship.

Enjoy it Dave...


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Good ol Kiwi craftmanship there mate, wtg Jason


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

That is a beautiful ashtray and outstanding old world craftmanship. I'll admit that I didn't recognize the logo though - not one that I have come across in my travels. :r :r


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

that is some fine craftsmanship. Those cigars look good too.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

That is just plain awesome !! Very skillful hands and nice work. Enjoy using !!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

That has to be one of the nicest wooden ashtrays I've ever seen! Great craftmanship Jason. You are a true artist!

Congrats Dave, I think it even makes the smokes look better! Enjoy.

:ms NCRM


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

A work of art indeed. Everything looks great Jason...good job mate!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Oustanding craftsmanship! I think I'd be afraid to use it - just gorgeous.

Enjoy, Dave.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Just an absolutely beautiful piece Jason!! Could not have been better! Congrats Dave!!


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Super nice man. There are some really great poeple out there, just the amouth of time that goes into something like that. I would be afraid to use it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

You've out done youself this time Jason, its incredible looking. Man its a sight to behold, a true work of art. Congrats Dave. Damn thats awesome work.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

floydp said:


> You've out done youself this time Jason, its incredible looking. Man its a sight to behold, a true work of art. Congrats Dave. Damn thats awesome work.


:tpd: Fantastic work Jason, my hat's off to you. Enjoy it Dave.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Fantastic! What a fine piece of work Jason.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

wow!!!!

over the top craftsmanship... and it's all shiny and stuff!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

OMG what a beauty! Again Jason you outdid yourself!

ATL


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Fine work Jason!! That ashtray looks amazing!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Jason, that's amazing work! Great Hit!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

amazing work.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

That thing is beautiful...its almost as shiney as the top of IHT's head!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Michaelagelo reincarnated Downunder*



galaga said:


> Great work Jason, WOW!
> 
> Enjoy Dave. Amazing.


:tpd: 
What the old guy said. WOW!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> That thing is beautiful...its almost as shiney as the top of IHT's head!


:r :r :r


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I'm just happy it turned up in one piece. I always go into panick mode when I send an ashtray to anyone of you guys and girls for fear of something happening along the way.
Glad you like it Dave and I hope you get many years of enjoyment from it.

Just a little info on the ashtray itself. The "d" shape and semi circle shapes that make up the logo are actually solid bits of wood that go all the way through the ashtray. In other words, they are not just normal inlay, the "d" was made out of a piece of wood about 1 3/4" thick. Hand cut and shaped. Which means obviously that the centre of the Jarrah, the dark wood was also cut out all the way through and shaped by hand. I have pic's if you're interested, but I just thought some of you might like to know how it was made. The black boarder between the light and dark woods was made out of a clear epoxy resin to which I added a black stain. This created a contrast between the two woods which I think adds to the look.
I have to admit that I have never used this process before and was really not sure of what I was doing. I just had a picture in my head and hoped like hell I could turn it out.

As I say Dave, please enjoy it. It was a pleasure, as always, to make something for one of you guys.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow , Jason has got some serious skills . One problem though , that thing is to friggin beautiful to use ,  . Gorgeous finish and beautiful wood work , a real treasure . Congrats on the ashtray (kinda seems derogatory calling it an ashtray though) .


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow! I'm speechless. Jason, you have definitely outdone yourself on this. It's truely beautiful! BTW, I still love mine!!! Congrats on receiving one of Jason's masterpieces Dave. You deserve it!

Mel


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

that thing is gorgeous....I wish i had woodworking skills like that.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

A fantastic work of art Jason! You really outdid yourself on this one. Every time I see one of you're ashtrays, it just amazes me at the gift you have.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

amazing, it's so cool when people can create things with their hands that machines couldn't hold a candle to.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Warhorse545 said:


> That is just to dang pretty to use. Outstanding work and very classy.
> 
> Stacey


That sums it up perfectly :tpd:

Congrats Dave and .... WOW Jason!


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

That is a work of art beyond words.

Enjoy Dave


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Wow! Fantastic craftsmanship there Jason!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Just..... Friggin...... BEAUTIFUL!!!

You've got some talent bro, very nice. Let me know when you start taking orders again



XXX


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll tell ya Jason, You certainly out did yourfself on this one. Jason sent some pics of it to me a week and a half ago and it was so beautiful that it took everything I had not to post it or tell anyone..But I promised not to. Your truly talented..


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I'll tell ya Jason, You certainly out did yourfself on this one. Jason sent some pics of it to me a week and a half ago and it was so beautiful that it took everything I had not to post it or tell anyone..But I promised not to. Your truly talented..


:tpd:

I had to ask Jason for some pics of the process after seeing the end result. Not only do you have more talent than me, you have way more patience than me! Truely, a labor of love!

Mel


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Absolutely stunning! Jason, that IS art!! Beautiful!

Dave, no one is more deserving...enjoy it Brother!


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Holy Chit Jason!! You have skills beyond belief. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------

